# Walmart Making Foods Healthier! Kudos!



## GrillingFool (Jan 20, 2011)

Wal-Mart Takes a Healthy Turn - Yahoo! Finance

Walmart is planning on making their brand healthier and pressuring other
companies to do the same, reducing salt and lowering prices on healthy foods.

Yay Walmart!

(Pity the local one never has the foods I want in stock.)


----------

